# No response from Auto-Sleepers factory



## waldey

I've now tried contacting the Auto-Sleepers factory three times through their web site. They haven't replied once. I just want to know if there is a suitable tow bar for my Broadway EK (low profile). 

Is anyone else finding they cannot get a response from the factory?
Incidentally, the delivery date passed a week ago & still no Broadway. Apparently there has been a delay in the delivery of worktops. I thought the furniture was all manufactured 'in house'.


----------



## richardjames

They could be shut down for summer hols 8O


----------



## bognormike

Maybe they are on holiday shutdown?

You should try contact by 'phone if you don't get a response by e-mail. E-mails often go missing and are not reliable.

If you were a subscriber you could contact them directly through their contact on here.

And it sounds like you're waiting delivery - have you contacted your dealer for details - and I would have thought that he should also be bale to deal with the towbar question?

ANd welcome to MHF


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

With an apparant lack of stocks at dealers all the industry is on hols for two weeks.
They call it auto sleep mode.

sorry


dave [p


----------



## waldey

They won't be finishing my Broadway any time soon if that was the case. Maybe I should have flown to Portugal as originally planned!


----------



## waldey

Thanks for your responses. I got the news about the slippage in delivery date from the dealer who I made the purchase through, Marquis at Chieveley, Berkshire. They've been very helpful and promised us one of their 'vans should ours not be ready in time.

Watling have been very helpful on the subject of a towbar. They produce tow bars for many Auto-Sleepers models. There response to my query was:

Thank you for your enquiry. Having worked quite closely with Auto-Sleepers over the last few years we are in a unique position to be able to answer your question. Unfortunately in the last meeting I had with their design team they stated that the Broadway lacked sufficient rear axle capacity for us to consider designing a towbar for it. As a result I would feel uncomfortable going against their recommendations. Additionally and for purely practical reasons, it would be technically quite difficult to build a towbar onto the existing chassis and extensions provided by Auto-Sleepers. So, I am sorry, but it is unlikely that we will have a towbar any time soon.

I just wanted confirmation fro Auto-Sleepers that this was the case.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> With an apparant lack of stocks at dealers all the industry is on hols for two weeks.
> They call it auto sleep mode.
> sorry
> dave [p


Good one Dave!

Fast supply from Swift and AutoCruise cruise along nicely.

No great shortages at Johns Cross!! 

Peter


----------



## time-traveller

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an apparant lack of stocks at dealers all the industry is on hols for two weeks.
> They call it auto sleep mode.
> sorry
> dave [p
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Dave!
> 
> Fast supply from Swift and AutoCruise cruise along nicely.
> 
> No great shortages at Johns Cross!!
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

There's obviously more demand for Autsleepers then .....


----------



## pneumatician

*Autosleeper*

My Pal was down at Autosleeper last week getting an insurance estimate. All seemed to be working then.

Steve


----------



## teljoy

I just wanted confirmation fro Auto-Sleepers that this was the case.[/quote said:


> It has been mentioned before on here that Autosleepers always take longer to answer emails but their telephone service is excellent.
> 
> I think their parts tel.no. is 01386 842630
> 
> Terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

teljoy said:


> It has been mentioned before on here that Autosleepers always take longer to answer emails but their telephone service is excellent.
> Terry[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you hit tea break when you phone, when you won't get an answer either :roll:
> 
> SDA
Click to expand...


----------



## delboy0127

*Towbar*

Watling supplied my local towbar fitting company, with a Towbar for my Autolsleeper Surrey. I had the tow bar sprayed white before fitting, very neat tow bar. First class 100% recommend.

Delboy


----------



## waldey

Thanks for all your responses. I got my reply from Auto-Sleepers today. Perhaps they read this forum!

They have confirmed what Watling kindly told me:
"Watling engineering are correct, the design of the rear chassis extension makes it unsuitable to design a tow-bar for and they were also correct about the rear axle capacity. Many apologies Mark Burdett."

Had I known this, I would have selected an alternative 'van which did allow a towbar to be fitted. Sadly, Marquis toldme that I would have no trouble in having onefitted after purchase.

Thanks once again


----------



## neilbes

cant marquis get you in a different van a windsor or something that will take tow bar


----------



## waldey

Fantastic news from Auto-Sleepers who were kind enough to give me a ring today. It would seem that yes, the 4 berth Broadway EK does have a marginal rear axle loading. However, we've ordered the low profile two berth Broadway EK which has a higher payload and sufficient rear axle weight available to b e fitted with a tow-bar. I've contacted Watling Engineering with this news and I'm keen to see if they will now be able to help with a suitable solution.

It seems the delay in our Broadway being delivered has been caused by the company which produces the worktops in Italy not supplying Auto-Sleepers too speedily. Auto-Sleepers are still beavering away and have not shut down for the holidays as may have been suggested. Hopefully, we'll take delivery at the end of this week. Phew!


----------



## Zebedee

Please pay your tenner to subscribe as we would be very interested to hear the final outcome, and you have run out of free posts.

Best tenner you will ever spend BTW!   

Watling will do their best I'm sure, as they have an excellent reputation and are conscientious as well as competent. If anyone can do it, they can!!

At least two Mods are waiting with baited breath to hear the outcome, so we look forward to further bulletins. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Graham

Why not copy your post into Company Reports so it won't disappear.

I can transfer it for you if you like.   Shame if such complimentary comments went to waste!!

Zeb

Edit. Send a PM if you would like it moved. I may not notice otherwise.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Mornin' Dave

Slightly OT but is there any more news on the 'Top Secret' new Autosleeper?

Andy


----------



## Zebedee

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Mornin' Dave
> 
> Slightly OT but is there any more news on the 'Top Secret' new Autosleeper?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Only a bit OT (and the thread is virtually finished) 8O 

Not so much as a whisper.

A/S monitor this forum quite closely, so maybe they will give us just a little hint!!!! :? :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi We we at AS last Friday and can confirm that they are very busy both in the service centre and on the production side. They have full production until at least next February with existing orders.

Don't know about top secret but they have some new layouts on the Broadway base and there is the new Stafford.

Its good to see AS doing so well. They fully deserve their excellent reputation for the Motorhomes they produce and the back up that they provide in subsequent years.

Chris


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Patchworkqueen said:


> the new Stafford. Chris


Stafford! Stafford?

I don't think A/S give any of their vans a name of anywhere north of Brum!

The new PVC is a Stratford, which is either a reference to the Olympic site in East London or more probably William S's old home upon the Avon.

Wouldn't you just love an A/S Cleckheaton, A/S Manningham, A/S Crumpsall or A/S Jesmond?

SDA :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

I fancy an "A/S Macclesfield".

Now let's get back more or less on topic, 'cos I shall get the blame for this!!    

Dave


----------



## Patchworkqueen

> Stafford! StaffordThe new PVC is a Stratford, which is either a reference to the Olympic site in East London or more probably William S's old home upon the Avon.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love an A/S Cleckheaton, A/S Manningham, A/S Crumpsall or A/S Jesmond?


Hi Sorry 
Put it down to a senior moment.

Don't fancy the other names but Manningham sounds OK. It has a certain ring to it.
I don't know why they don't have a Willersey. There are also lots of other nice village names in the Cotswolds enough to keep them going for a few years yet.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Patchworkqueen said:


> Don't fancy the other names but Manningham sounds OK. It has a certain ring to it.
> I don't know why they don't have a Willersey. There are also lots of other nice village names in the Cotswolds enough to keep them going for a few years yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let someone else describe the delights of Manningham to you Chris 8O
> 
> An A/S Duntisbourne Abbots would be good but they'd run out of room on the side for the name and then there's the new JCB conversion (makes a change from Pugs, Fords and VWs) the A/S Daylesford. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SDA
Click to expand...


----------

